# recoil reducer EFK firedragon



## wcnthree (Oct 26, 2008)

:smt071

Has anyone here had any experience with the recoil reducer return spring assembly from EFK firedragon? Does it actually reduce recoil?

Thanks

Butch 
Arizona



http://www.efkfiredragon.com/products.php?cat=16


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I've never used one. Reduces recoil? Probably not. I'm not an armorer so I may need some help on this - the return spring is just that - it controls the amount of pressure needed to move the slide back to eject the used round and reload a new round.

The only ways I know to reduce recoil are -

1. Use a smaller caliber round.

2. Ported barrel.

3. Reload your own ammo and reduce the powder.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've not fired anything (auto) with a ported barrel. In all the many I've tried, the only one I would've considered it to be best suited to would've been a Dessert Eagle. Everything else I've fired has been managable with a proper grip. In what I own I don't see a need for having a ported barrel. Your needs/wants may differ.


----------

